# Causes of horse becoming tucked up????



## horsehorsehorsehorse (29 March 2014)

Hi all,

I am subitting a post in the hopes that some well learned people can impart their knowledge on causes of a horse becoming"tucked up". 
People have various answers and theories and I would appreciate hearing your views on this subject matter please. 
I have personally seen the horse revert to normal after the consumption of hay.


----------



## Cazza525 (29 March 2014)

Cold, execise exertion and stress. Also after surgery


----------



## horsehorsehorsehorse (29 March 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I had the same views. I  also read that it could be from dehydration and even early signs mild colic.


----------



## PolarSkye (29 March 2014)

Cazza525 said:



			Cold, execise exertion and stress. Also after surgery
		
Click to expand...

This.

My own horse (16.2h Polish sporthorse gelding - quirky) tucks up under the following conditions:

- Cold
- Hunting (exertion and excitement)
- Stress (being in an unfamiliar/scary environment)
- Excitement . . . hunt going through the yard, the stallions being moved around the yard
- Pain/illness - my horse tucked up when a) he fell on the road after hunting and suffered a nasty haematoma and b) received a kick from a fieldmate on the inside of his hock which punctured the joint and needed surgery

Personally, I would be making sure a tucked up horse wasn't suffering from colic, pain, severe injury before just giving hay.

P


----------



## horsehorsehorsehorse (29 March 2014)

Yes of course, as would I, one must proceed with extreme caution and be vigilant when it comes to a horses well being. I was using that statement simply as an example as to what I have witnessed in a situation that did not pertain to my own horses. That particular horse was not suffering from any of the above. 
Thank you for sharing your experience / advice


----------



## SO1 (29 March 2014)

worms, ulcer, lack of forage, illness, pain


----------



## Micky (30 March 2014)

Cold...first time my PPID ( cushings) horse has ever tucked up..all the horses on yard tuck up after a cold night in stables.


----------



## be positive (30 March 2014)

Micky said:



			Cold...first time my PPID ( cushings) horse has ever tucked up..all the horses on yard tuck up after a cold night in stables.
		
Click to expand...

I would be concerned about my management if all my horses were tucked up after a night in however cold it was, they usually eat more to compensate for extremely cold weather, although the odd restricted or older one may struggle a bit.

It can be a sign of many things but in a healthy pain free horse it is usually due to work if it just a one off, if it happens regularly it may be due to not really getting enough food or water or being worked harder that it is fit enough to cope with, most will finish the day, hunting, eventing etc, looking a bit tucked up but if fed appropriately and well hydrated most will look normal the following day or the day after.
Stressy horses can appear tucked up but this is usually due to the fact that they do not relax properly so eat less than they should, the often hold themselves in a tense way which adds to the tucked up look.


----------



## Micky (30 March 2014)

When we have had a colder night than predicted on the tv weather this happens, as for my  PPID horse, this happened when he was first diagnosed, before i had all the facts ie they struggle to control their temperature all year round............We manage our horses very well thank you, blips happen


----------

